# Fall hazards



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 13, 2017)

Continuing a theme: I've been asked for assistance with fall protection at a high school. In response, I provided the name and contact for a highly regarded fall protection company to assess, prepare a plan, provide and install equipment, and provide training to the users. My observations are that its rare that faculty, staff, and students in public high schools are trained for and use FPE. For the pole I'm interested in all areas but especially lighting positions - summarizing - where the the space below 42" usually needs to be greater than 19". Or think of a ball 19" in diameter - should not be able to push it off the catwalk and fall to the floor below unless all of of it is at least 42" above the floor of the catwalk.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 13, 2017)

At my school (private) we had access to fall protection (the harnesses had been borrowed and never replaced, so it was tough to track them down). I never had students in locations or heights where they would have needed it, but I also never personally wore anything either.


----------



## danTt (Sep 22, 2017)

Are we talking fall restraint or fall arrest? I'd be concerned that in a high school setting with a constantly rotating cast of people that proper technique would not be consistently followed or taught. I'd also be concerned about the school being diligent in maintaining a rescue plan.. Even professionally it's quite concerning how many places have harnesses and lanyards but no plans on how to reach the person if fall arrest becomes necessary.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes. Tied in with a harness. I have seen it used in a couple of high schools and asked for in another. I wanted to see if it was at all common. 

I tend to agree that it requires a major commitment in training and culture to make this work in a high school.

What is the choice except compromised lighting? Lighting positions that comply with all guard requirements tend to encourage misuse by leaning and climbing over the guards. And balcony rails are a whole other story, non-OSHA compliant even without lighting position.


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 26, 2017)

I agree constant training would be an issue, especially in lower budget school arts programs. In our catwalk, the pipe itself creates the <19" required. I can't get a picture, but if you can imagine the bottom rail/floor of the catwalk, then pipe, mid-rail, electrical conduit, then top rail, each within the maximum space. The auditorium ceiling is level with the top rail of the catwalk. Leaning or climbing over would not gain any advantage.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 26, 2017)

Wheezy said:


> I agree constant training would be an issue, especially in lower budget school arts programs. In our catwalk, the pipe itself creates the <19" required. I can't get a picture, but if you can imagine the bottom rail/floor of the catwalk, then pipe, mid-rail, electrical conduit, then top rail, each within the maximum space. The auditorium ceiling is level with the top rail of the catwalk. Leaning or climbing over would not gain any advantage.


And you lights han vertical in 19" space or you have to rooster them out.


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 27, 2017)

The conventionals are roostered, the few smaller LED movers can hang straight.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 27, 2017)

Wheezy said:


> The conventionals are roostered, the few smaller LED movers can hang straight.


I find roostering an ellipsoidal forces leaning further for a gel change or focus, often enough to be on toes, and I believe flat footed is safer.


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 28, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I find roostering an ellipsoidal forces leaning further for a gel change or focus, often enough to be on toes, and I believe flat footed is safer.


I agree. Our pipe though is mounted low just over a foot from the catwalk deck. We have to sit in order to do any of those functions. That of course still doesn't help holding an unsecured gel holder farther out.


----------

